# Severe tailbone pain after riding??



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

This isn’t something that most riders experience. If I were you, I’d get myself to a doctor. Good luck.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Is it possible your saddle doesn't fit you? From what I understand, saddle fit isn't just about the size of the saddle, but also about the type of saddle, placement of stirrup bars, and more. Could you get a saddle fitter out to evaluate how your saddle fits for you?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It must have more to do with which muscles you are using , or OVER using, that attach to the tailbone. Perhaps you are squeezing too much?


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Sounds to me like your tailbone has shifted out of position. Have you ever fallen on it? I would suggest a visit to a physiotherapist skilled in pelvic floor manipulations, or a female chiropractor who can do internal adjustments.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

livelovelaughride said:


> Sounds to me like your tailbone has shifted out of position. Have you ever fallen on it? I would suggest a visit to a physiotherapist skilled in pelvic floor manipulations, or a female chiropractor who can do internal adjustments.


 This is exactly what I thought when I read this. I used to work with a fellow that had the last bit of his spine injured in a fall. I believe the last couple inches of the spine is called the Coxic (sic?) and he had to have his realign by a chiropractor periodically or he had excruciating pain. This may be you problem too.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

You could have arthritis in your spine. or spondylosis. Go get your back xrayed. Stirrup length make a difference on how you sit . You may not be able to ride with shorter stirrups. Try riding with longer stirrups and see if your tail bone (coccyx) still hurts.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

The only time I have had terrible pain sitting is after the birth of one of my children, which put my tailbone out of alignment. So that would fit with having a misalignment as suggested by someone else. I would go see a physio or chiro and see if they can help.


----------



## Ridinggirl (Sep 17, 2021)

ACinATX said:


> Is it possible your saddle doesn't fit you? From what I understand, saddle fit isn't just about the size of the saddle, but also about the type of saddle, placement of stirrup bars, and more. Could you get a saddle fitter out to evaluate how your saddle fits for you?


I just take lessons, I don't have my own(( I will talk to the instructor and see if she has a different saddle. 


ksbowman said:


> This is exactly what I thought when I read this. I used to work with a fellow that had the last bit of his spine injured in a fall. I believe the last couple inches of the spine is called the Coxic (sic?) and he had to have his realign by a chiropractor periodically or he had excruciating pain. This may be you problem too.


Thank you so much. I recently had surgery and haven't ridden in 4 weeks. The pain has gone away and I have started seeing a chiro. I will continue to work with her each time I ride.


----------

